# silver black stains



## arthur kierski (Oct 6, 2009)

how can one eliminate the silver(black) stains from ones nails?thanks for the help


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, Arthur,

Here's a pretty good article
http://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080111222732AAFrEyZ

Gold stains are much easier to remove than silver stains. Purple gold stains can be removed with bleach. However, the bleach makes your hands slick and slimy and smelly, for quite some time.

For silver, the bleach will produce silver chloride and lighten the color. However, the particles will still be embedded in your skin and nails and will be reduced back to black metal shortly.

I seem to remember a 2 step method that is supposed to work. First iodine (produces AgI) and then sodium thiosulfate (hypo - dissolves AgI). I think the hypo will also remove the iodine stains that are produced. I would use a Q-tip.

I usually just let it wear off. With silver, that can take a long time. It may not totally disappear until the nail grows out. 

I'm reluctant to mention this, but a last resort method that I've used with the greatest success is to dissolve the silver with cyanide. I don't like to do this, but it has worked every time I have tried it. In your case, use a Q-tip and scrub the nail with a cyanide solution. If it doesn't work, add a little 3% H2O2 to it. Try to keep the cyanide out of any cuts on your hand and confine it to the stain. After the stain is removed, wash your hands well with soap and water and dry. Then, dip the parts of your hand that had cyanide on them in about a 2-3% HCl solution or vinegar to remove any traces of cyanide (if you have any cuts on your hand, you will immediately know where they are located). Wash and dry again and apply a good hand lotion. In the states, the best common lotion I've found is Corn Husker's Lotion.


----------



## arthur kierski (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks gsp for the many ways to eliminate those black silver stains----i will do one of the methods and then tell you if worked----


----------



## metatp (Oct 6, 2009)

GSP,

What about removing the black stains from patio brick. Should I just use a delute nitric/water mix?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 7, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> I'm reluctant to mention this, but a last resort method that I've used with the greatest success is to dissolve the silver with cyanide.



Gold, too. 

I also used it.

Harold


----------



## Lou (Oct 7, 2009)

It does work though.


Thiosulfate works, somewhat well on clothes too that have been stained with silver.


----------

